# Took the plunge... Bee TV!



## Zbee

Took the SwingView plans from Bonterra Bees as a reference point. Did not like some aspects of the design after reading a lot of what was on this forum and Michael Bush's experiences, so I changed them. Met a local carpenter willing to make this hive for a modest fee. 3 weeks later, voila!


Double wide (10 frames total)
All medium frames - as I run all mediums in my yard (finally an OBH with mediums!)
Feeding jar on the side - not the top
Bee space preserved
Laminate glass 1/4" thick
Pull out debris tray on bottom / mini SBB
Area up top for instrumentation and moisture control materiel
Lots of ventilation potential (3x 1.5" vents per side, 2 per top). I can close off any of the vents when the hive is not fully populated.

Still a couple things to modify:

Make the glass frames easier to come on/off
Closing off entrance INSIDE hive, so it can be removed without bees escaping into the house.
Making sure bees dont use added space on top of hive for comb

Costs:

~$500 for materials and carpenter time (including glass)
~$1000 Really big present for the wife to allow me to put 10,000 stinging insects in the living room


----------



## Beeonefarms

So worth it... congrats


----------



## Mbeck

That's really nice!


----------



## ruthiesbees

very cool! keep us posted with pictures once you get the girls in there.


----------



## mdax

That looks really nice, my wife said that once we get our kitchen updated I can get an observation hive...your 1k gift was a deal!


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

It looks very nice.
I have one question though.
Why did you leave the 3" space in the top?

I have a small 3 frame OBH now and will be starting a larger one in about 6 weeks, so just wondering.


----------



## Zbee

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> It looks very nice.
> I have one question though.
> Why did you leave the 3" space in the top?


Originally the plans called for a feeding tray on top of the hive in the form of baffling. I replaced that thought with a side feeder. I had already sized the wood with the original plans so I decided to re-purpose that space for other needs. I will likely close that space off from the bees when its not needed, but figured it is better to have it and not need it than not to have it.

Example: I plan to install a temp/humidity probe inside the hive
http://www.lacrossetechnology.com/alerts/temperature-humidity-monitor-general-purpose-no-probe.php

I also intend to look at other oddities that can help me better understand bees.


----------



## WBVC

Zbee said:


> Took the SwingView plans from Bonterra Bees as a reference point. Did not like some aspects of the design after reading a lot of what was on this forum and Michael Bush's experiences, so I changed them. Met a local carpenter willing to make this hive for a modest fee. 3 weeks later, voila!
> 
> 
> Double wide (10 frames total)
> All medium frames - as I run all mediums in my yard (finally an OBH with mediums!)
> Feeding jar on the side - not the top
> Bee space preserved
> Laminate glass 1/4" thick
> Pull out debris tray on bottom / mini SBB
> Area up top for instrumentation and moisture control materiel
> Lots of ventilation potential (3x 1.5" vents per side, 2 per top). I can close off any of the vents when the hive is not fully populated.
> 
> Still a couple things to modify:
> 
> Make the glass frames easier to come on/off
> Closing off entrance INSIDE hive, so it can be removed without bees escaping into the house.
> Making sure bees dont use added space on top of hive for comb
> 
> Costs:
> 
> ~$500 for materials and carpenter time (including glass)
> ~$1000 Really big present for the wife to allow me to put 10,000 stinging insects in the living room
> 
> 
> View attachment 11557
> View attachment 11558
> View attachment 11559
> View attachment 11560


If you can pull yourself way from watching this large screen, high definition bee TV could you list the specifics...details.. Of the modifications you have made and are going to make.

It would be a great resource for the forum..and for myself. If there are several it would be worthwhile to have someone build it or ask Bonterra bees to make a custom hive to try.

Thanks


----------



## Zbee

Sure thing. I'll post more pictures as I move some frames in. 

Cracked a pane of glass when installing one side. Did not sink the metal bolt receiver far enough and it caused a stress fracture on one of the bolt holes. Crap! Another pane ordered...


----------



## Zbee

Solved the entrance issue.

Problem: When taking the hive off the wall, there is a chance bees will exit the hive into the house once the tube connecting to the outside is disconnected. I can stuff something in there, but I may not be quick enough or worse - the rag or whatever falls out when carrying it through the house.

Solution: Check it out. Simple plunger style rod and door.

Open:















Closed:















Entrance reduced:


----------

